# Mo' 757 Posse Report...



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Indeed a great and productive night!

Tide was way up when we launched. Where'd the beach go? Note the NW 15-20 wind-whipped swells in the background. We knew we were in for a rough time!










We deployed in two wings to assault the side-eyes from all angles. Here's the east/west wing. The other ran north/south. Again, note the tumultuous conditions we were forced to deal with by Mother Nature.










Here's TugCapn showing off his trout stream style of pup capture. Note the nasty, churned up water conditions.










A nice pup comes to net! Note that our fearless leader doesn't feel waders are needed yet .










One of TugCapn's Blue-Tailed Beauties. This guy's got the 757 wired!










Skunk scores! A split-second after the pic was snapped, this lucky pup slipped from Skunk's grasp and regained his freedom. Probably distracted by that extended conversation with Steve...










Vinnie started out as the new guy in a borrowed yak and finished the evening as an Old Salt. Congrats, dude. Here's one of his conquests.










Boats on the beach, the adventure winds up. The wind-whipped surf in the creek made for a hazardous landing, but the crew was up to it!










Vinnie, Skunk, and Glen packing up. 










Cool night! Thanks to everyone for making it so, especially TugCapn and SkunkApe, our intrepid Guides. 

And, to everyone who didn't come on out, this is saltwater fishin', so remember to take those weather reports with a grain of salt. Most of those forecasters be landlubbers .

~buggs  !


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Funny pix Mr. Buggs . I know you're hairy, but you're ok w/ me and Steve...:beer:

See ya' on the water! :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job guys*

way to go.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Photo Journalist*

Great post Bugsy. We will make you the official cameraman of the NEW club. Speaking of which I am trying to come up with a good name that everyone will like. So far I have come up with the following:
1. 757 POSSE
2. 757 GANG
3. SIDEEYED HUNTERS
4. PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN ( hence mine & bugsy's flags).They would come with paid membership, with "ALL FUNDS" going to a charity of our agreement.
5. 757 HAPPY HOOKERS ( my wifes choice) Sleep on this guys & let me know what yawl think. Contact me @ (C)757-619-0179 or (H) 757-965-3090.....PEACE OUT

Galen Owen aka TugCapn


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

i like pirates of lynnhaven...


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

big fan of the pirates were do we sign up haha


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Contact Info*

I will start another thread focusing on Club start-up. All input will be awesome as this CLUB will be all of ours, we will all be Founding Fathers. I am looking for just Normal Joes. As some of you already know, alot of us ain't right no how.....LOOKING FORWARD TO INPUT.......PEACE OUT


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Great post Bugsy. We will make you the official cameraman of the NEW club. Speaking of which I am trying to come up with a good name that everyone will like. So far I have come up with the following:
> 1. 757 POSSE
> 2. 757 GANG
> 3. SIDEEYED HUNTERS
> ...


 Ooooohhh.... official anything makes me, uh, buggy , but I'm always happy to take some pics . 

I'm pretty partial to PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN, and would also sugggest, "1-757-YAK-FISH". Hope whoever has that phone number doesn't mind .

~buggs


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Was nice to meet all you guys. Had fun. 

Sorry I left so early, I was getting tired.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

harry buggs said:


> Ooooohhh.... official anything makes me, uh, buggy , but I'm always happy to take some pics .
> 
> I'm pretty partial to PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN, and would also sugggest, "1-757-YAK-FISH". Hope whoever has that phone number doesn't mind .
> 
> ~buggs


That number is'nt in service....What might we use as an emblem with that suggestion Bugsy?? The pirate thing we already know


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Was nice to meet all you guys. Had fun.
> 
> Sorry I left so early, I was getting tired.


Good to see you again, John, glad you made it out. 

I left early on my 1st trip out there, didn't wear warm enough stuff and got chilled and booked. Tug and jimmyjimmy stayed and they started up right after I left and limited out. Quien sabe?

Saw your light go around the corner and thought I saw you heading back toward the bridge later with another yak? 

The key to the 757, I'm learning, is waiting the rascals out. Next time out, I'm towing a burn barrel to keep warm and bake potatoes in .

~buggs


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

hey let me in tug..


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> That number is'nt in service....What might we use as an emblem with that suggestion Bugsy?? The pirate thing we already know












?

~buggs


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm down. Partial to Pirates myself. Let me know what's up. Should be trying to purchase my first yak in early spring. Until then hopefully you all will let me continue to be a yak whore.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thats a nice lookin flag ya got there, hopin ill be able to join you guys someday soon


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

How about "The Plastic Pirate Fleet" :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

harry buggs said:


> ?
> 
> ~buggs


I like it Sir Hair-o-Buggs. Stamp some out for our yaks and we'll be have a head floating around the boat 7 times...just like Blackbeard....:fishing:


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Instead of crossed bones shouldn't they be crossed puppy drum?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Busgy...You do good work. Think you might be able to slip 2 Pups in there in stead of the bones or even 1Pup 1 Speck.Things are heating up about our trip the other nite......Bunch of S^*T....PEACE OUT


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Were you able to make bait?*

Hey Tug..............any finger mullet still around up in the flats? Were you able to cast net some bait or were you using the cut stuff?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*FM's pretty much gone*



ghrousseau said:


> Hey Tug..............any finger mullet still around up in the flats? Were you able to cast net some bait or were you using the cut stuff?


 Negative on cast net...we just bought some frozen stuff, and they were'nt being picky.....PEACE OUT.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Call it..............PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN ............and I'm in.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Busgy...You do good work. Think you might be able to slip 2 Pups in there in stead of the bones or even 1Pup 1 Speck.Things are heating up about our trip the other nite......Bunch of S^*T....PEACE OUT


Aye, Capn- have PhotoShop, will Doodle! It's kind of a busy week for me, but I've got some ideas I'll be playing with  .

Arrrrrrghh... I think I'm gettin' into the pirate thing, matey!

~buggs

"Will Paddle for Pups"


----------

